# "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?



## Oliver (18. August 2009)

*"Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

So langsam ist es an der Zeit einen Datentarif zu nutzen, da ich recht viele Emails über mein iPhone verschicke und empfange. Aktuell nutze ich eine Prepaid-karte von Blau.de mit 24 Cent pro Megabyte.

Ich denke mal, dass ich mit einem Gigabyte im Monat auskommen werde, sofern ich nicht mit Notebook übers Handy im Netz surfe. Ich wäre auch bereit, mir wieder einen Vertrag zuzulegen, wenn sich dort die Gesprächskosten im Rahmen halten. Dies hätte natürlich den Vorteil, dass ich unter Umständen zum 3GS greifen könnte.

Ich bin seit geraumer Zeit aber nicht mehr auf dem Laufenden. Vielleicht kennt ja irgendwer ein richtiges Schnäppchen...

Vielen Dank!

Gruß,
Oliver


----------



## Falk (18. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

hm, o2 ist aktuell recht weit vorne, was Nutzungsmöglichkeiten angeht - Skype etc. ist dort erlaubt.

Ansonsten eben 1 GB Simyo für 9,99 oder so - auch ein günstiger Kurs, allerdings nur UMTS. Eplus bietet leider noch kein HSDPA an. 

Ansonsten, mein persönlich Favorit wenn du Firmenkunden-Konditionen nutzen kannst und wenig telefonierst:Business S plus web'n'walk M


----------



## Oliver (18. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Aktuell liebäugele ich ja mit o2o und der Internet-M-Paket. Klingt für mich sehr vernünftig.


----------



## Herbboy (18. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

bei o2 hab ich gehört, dass die das roaming so langsam abschalten, d.h. früher wurde man (für den kunden kostenfrei) ins t-mobile-netz eingeloggt, das fällt nun vielerorts flach. 

bei vodafone weiß ich nur, dass es für 40€ ne echte flat gibt (ab 1GB dann gebremst) ink. flat-telefonie ins festnetz oder wahlweise zu vodafone.


----------



## pixelflair (18. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Biste dir mit 1gb sicher nich 5gb?

edit: ne hast recht ;D sind 1gb xD


----------



## rebel4life (19. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Gibt es nicht von Blau auch ne Monatsflat mit einem GB inkl.?

Ansonsten auch mal AldiTalk ausprobieren, aber da nutzt du genauso wie bei Blau auch das Eplus Netz.


----------



## Oliver (19. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Ich hab bei Blau den alten Tarif und kann nur die Gesrpächsflat buchen, was ich auch weiterhin im Zweithandy nutzen will. Da O2 offiziell VoIP erlaubt, ist o2o mein derzeitiger Favorit.

Die Datenflat bei Blau kostet 19,80 Euro, die von O2 für 200 MB UMTS und danach GPRS nur 10 Euro im Monat. Da ich in erster Linie Emails abrufen und schreiben werde und mein derzeitige iPhone ohnehin kein UMTS kann, sollte ich mit den 200 MB locker auskommen. Wenn nicht, kann ich den nächst größeren Tarif buchen.


----------



## Herbboy (19. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

musst nur aufpassen, wie das abgrechnet wird. es gibt sauteure daten-preise bei vielen verträgen, wenn man über eine grenze raus ist. es dürften zwar dann sicher nicht die >30€ pro MB sein wie in manch einem an sich nur zum telefonieren vorgesehenen vertrag, bei dem schon ein paar leute durch das installieren einer GPS software, die unbemerkt/unbewußt große updates gezogen hat, mehrere hundert bis tausend euro als rechnung hatten, aber informieren sollte man sich lieber VORher


----------



## kc1992 (19. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Hey 
Ich bin ja Kunde bei Alice-DSL und seit geraumer Zeit bieten die auch Simkarten für Handys an wo du nicht nur umsonst von ALice zu Alice (egal ob handy oder festnetz) telefonieren kannst und neuerdings bieten sie den Dienst auch für Nicht-Alice-Kunden MIT Internet auf dem Handy an!
Grundgebühr der Simkarte ist 0 Euro im Monat ohne Mindestumsatz 300MB Internet pro Monat kostet 6.90  bei 24Monate Mindestvertragslaufzeit 9.90 im Monat ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit und die Flatrate mit 7.2 Mbit/s  kostet 16.90 mit und 19.90 ohne 24monatige Mindestvertragslaufzeit im Monat!

Infoauszug von ALice Mobile im allgemeinen:

Alice Mobile  Link

Ab sofort können Sie mit Ihrem Handy auch unabhängig von einem Alice DSL-Vertrag kostenlos von Alice zu Alice mobil telefonieren. 

Für 0 Cent/Min.1 von Handy zu Handy und von Handy zu Festnetz. 

Günstiger reden Sie mit keinem. Versprochen.

O Cent von Alice zu Alice1
Ohne Grundgebühr
Ohne Mindestumsatz
Ohne Mindestvertragslaufzeit
kündbar 4 Wochen zum Monatsende
Nur 15 Cent/Min.
In alle anderen nationalen Mobilfunk- und Festnetze2
Nur 15 Cent/SMS
Inklusive 30 MB Datenvolumen/Monat
danach 25 Cent/MB zum mobilen Surfen3
Bisherige Handynummern
ganz einfach mitnehmen
Bis zu 4 SIM-Karten erhältlich
Einrichtungspreis
in Höhe von 19,90€

 Link zu dem Mobile Internetoptionen von Alice 

Das Problem bei den iPhones ist ja, dass sie sich permanent ins Internet einloggen wollen um die E-Mails zu checken und das ist auch sofern du das Internet über deinen Mobilfunkbetreiber beziehst nicht abstellbar ( Habe ich nur gehört, denke aber, dass es so ist)
Daher würde ich dir schon eher zur Flatrate raten, wenn du von dir selbst schon sagst, dass du hohen Traffic hast!

PS: Nutze selbst Alice Mobile, jedoch ohne MobileInternet und bin sehr zufrieden, da man ziemlich oft gutes Netz hat im Gegensatz zu anderen Netzen 
Alice läuft über das o2 Netz.

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen
Gruß kc1992


----------



## rebel4life (19. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Mal ne andere Frage:

Kann man bei dem Google G1 eigentlich auch einen Mail Client für ein GMX Mail Konto einrichten? Immer über die Seite zu gehen fände ich doof, denn das wäre der einzigste Kritikpunkt dass ich mir es nicht kaufen würde. 

Ich werde übrigens mal die Aldi Datenflatrate ausprobieren, hab nämlich meine "normale" Sim Karte schon von denen.


----------



## Oliver (19. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Das iPhone checkt nur neue Emails und Updates, wenn man dies auch will. Lässt sich natürlich auch abschalten. Bei O2 gibt es nach den 200 MB einen Fallback auf GPRS mit unbegrenztem Traffik, weshalb mir diese Lösung ja so gut gefällt. Die Preise sind auch okay, 15 Cent in alle Netzte, maximal 60 Euro pro Abrechnungsmonat, danach darf man so viel telefonieren, wie man will.


----------



## kc1992 (20. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Oh das mit dem unbegrenzten Traffic über GPRS wusste ich nicht! Das ist ja wirklich ziemlich nützlich 
Ja ich weiss nicht mir war so, als wenn man Cousin das Problem mal bei seinem iPhone 2G hatte(Jailbreak und aus Amerika), deswegen hatte er sich ne Flat geholt.


----------



## Oliver (21. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Kommt mir bekannt vor. Jetzt suche ich noch ein Handy mit guter Kamera- und Videofunktion, Volltastatur und am besten auf Andoid-Basis oder ein anderes Betriebssystem mit hoher Programmvielfalt.


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

G1? 

HTC hat viel mit dem Androidzeug im Programm, irgendeins hab ich da mal mit extra Tastatur gesehen, jedoch hatte das glaube ich Windows Mobile.

Es gibt ja immer noch diese Projektionstastaturen...


----------



## Oliver (21. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Das G1 ist mir ein wenig zu lame und wie der KOllege Jeromin beim Mittagessen bemerkte auch nicht für zukünftige Android-Updates gewappnet.


----------



## rebel4life (21. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Sind bei dem keine Updates mehr möglich? Nacher dann gleich mal schauen, denn das G1 war bisher mein Favorit bei der Neuanschaffung...


----------



## THC-hArDcOrE (27. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Hi Olli,

mit den O2o vertrag bist du auf der sicheren seite. wenn du mal sehr viel telefonieren musst in einen abrechnungs monat. 

keine vertragsbindung
kein mindestumsatz
keine grundgebühr

UND MAXIMAL 60€ HANDY RECHNUNG was will man mehr.......

ich würde aber eher zu den internet-paket L greifen. und ein ordentliches handy besorgen, mit mindestens UMTS, HSUPA o. besser noch HSDPA unterstützung. 
mann kann mit den o2 internet packs, sich über alle O2-APN´s einwählen. also sprich mit den handy und laptop surfen..... handy als moden.......

ein nachteil hat das ganze o2 hat noch viel zu tun um flächendeckender sein UMTS/HSDPA anzubieten. es gibt aber schon sehr viele ecken wo EDEG geht. reicht zum Mails schecken voll aus. o2 will es aber bis ende des jahres schaffen auf das vodafon level zu kommen mit der netz abdeckung.

Handy technisch schau dich mal bei HTC um.


----------



## Oliver (27. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Seit gestern habe ich o2o am Start, mein iPhone 2G hat noch kein UMTS, also kann ich über die Verfügbarkeit keine Aussage machen. Da ich mich aber ohnehin in der Regel in großen Städten aufhalte, sollte das kein Problem sein.


----------



## rebel4life (27. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Hat man also erst ab dem 3G UMTS? Das finde ich schon etwas schwach von Apple.

Was verstehst du unter größere Städte? Bei mir in einer 40.000 Einwohnerstadt bekomm ich zwar per o2 eine HSDPA Verbindung, jedoch erreicht die in der Regel nur EDGE Geschwindigkeit und man hat andauernd Verbindungsabrüche (wahrscheinlich wird man bei einer gewissen Trafficmenge automatisch getrennt da die Sendemasten wohl überlastet sind).


----------



## Webstyler (27. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Wenn du Kunde bei Kabel Deutschland bist solltest du dort einmal gucken die nutzen das Netz von O2 haben aber anstatt 5GB erst bei 10GB die Drosselung und das ganze für nen TOp Preis von 1,99 pro Tag.


Der Tarif ist nur was für Leute die halt nicht jeden Tag Online gehen ansonsten sind andere Flats günstiger aber die haben halt bei 5 GB die Drosselung drinne, aber die erreicht man durch normales Surfen und Onlinespielen nicht. Bei VOIP könnte es anders laufen , oder Halt z.B TeamSpeak oder ähnlichen.

aber das muss man abschätzen, aber im normalfall wenn man nichts grossartig runterlädt nur mal nen Update macht reichen die 5GB aus.


----------



## donbon (27. August 2009)

*AW: "Bester" Datentarif fürs Handy?*

Ich kann nur gutes über blau berichten!

Hatte letzten Monat das 1GB Paket für 9,99€. Alles Handygespräche kosten dann 9Cent.
Hatte die Kombi Nokia E65 und iPod Touch 2G und war sehr zufrieden. Jedoch hat eplus nicht die beste Netzabdeckung was 3G angeht.


----------

